# Toontrack best drum expansions/midi drum loops etc...



## vejichan (Dec 31, 2013)

Been on a major Toontrack shopping spree lately. 
Got myself these due to some helpful advice from you guys
1)ez drummer
2)metal machine expansion/rock solid expansion/metal! expansion
3)drum riffs midi


what other expansions/midi drum loops is worth buying? or other toontrack stuff?

thanks and happy new year


----------



## fwd0120 (Dec 31, 2013)

You mentioned Rock solid - That one is pretty good, and metal! is my favorite for.... well... metal.
Anyway, my favorite would be Rock!. I know you already have Rock Solid, but Rock! sounds amazing.


----------



## deathbyguitar (Dec 31, 2013)

I really like the NY Studios Vol. 2 pack. Sounds nothing like Avatar, which is great if you're trying to distinguish yourself from every other guy who records with Superior Drummer. I like it because I can get a good Deftones/Chevelle/Helmet kind of sound.

A frankenstien kit using components from Allaire and Hit Factory:
NWY Axe Test by deathbyguitar on SoundCloud - Hear the world



EDIT:CRAP, we're talking EZDrummer here....Nevermind... :-(


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 31, 2013)

^ You are right on tho! 

Over time I ended up with almost all of the EZX kits before finally crossgrading to SD. But definitely get DFH and Metal Heads - some good drums and cymbals. I also use bits from Electronic and Twisted from time to time for the odd sounds. I like the Monster Midi Packs, too, especially the odd meters.


----------



## Icecold (Mar 3, 2014)

I own DFH, Metalheads, Metal Machine, Metal! and Metal Foundry. Metal Machine and Metal! are fantastic. Lately I have been moving more and more towards Metal! since I enjoy the amount of Crack the Snare has on the Default Kit. It also has a wider variety of Kit options compared to the other 3 Expansions. Since you already own MM and M! I wouldn't recommend DFH or MH. DFH is just outclassed and MH sounds good, but it's an Expansion that has been somewhat improved upon by the later Metal releases. 

For Loops: Every Library of Extreme is worth it if you play Fast Metal. LoE I is just Blast Beats, so just to let you know ahead of time, if you don't plan on using blasts, don't buy it. LoE II I use almost every time I'm working on a track, and LoE III has a nice range of Fills. 

Metal Beats Fills in the Gaps that you don't get with the Library of Extreme Packs. Its a nice change from everything having double kicks. While DFH gives you the widest range of Loops for any expansion you could possibly purchase, they are bare bones and robotic sounding, unless you use the DFH Guest Loops. If you like the idea of having Barebones grooves that you will most likely have to quantize in your daw somewhat for a more Human feel and add a cymbal hit here and there, then go for it. Essentially DFH is $53 for Grooves since you will most likely never use the Kit. 

With that out of the way, you can buy the loop packs of Metal Foundry and Metalheads. Metal Foundry has useful Dirk Verburen Grooves that will go well with almost any other Groove pack with him(LoEI-III, Metal Beats) since they fit his style, the Gene Hoglan Grooves unfortunately are kinda worthless unless you plan on just practicing Guitar with them(and they make for some damn good practice.) The Peter Fredlander Straight Rock Grooves is nice for the more rock oriented stuff you may come up with. 

Other than that, Toontrack mostly just has grooves for song that have been already made (Metal Head Grooves being Meshuggah songs and Metal Machine being songs that John Tempesta has played on.) 

Hopefully this has been helpful!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm triggering live drums and patching it through SD2 Drumkit from Hell. Couldn't be happier with the live/trigger blend and live cymbals.


----------



## Andrew Romanov (Mar 3, 2014)

Buy Monster Midi Pack and Library of the Extreme. Will save you a ton of time.


----------



## bobsbarricades (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, as I'm using SD2, but as it's only 15$ has anybody tried this on vanilla SD2?

Toontrack - S2.0 Presets - Koloss

apparently comes with some extra sounds. And I do kind of like the koloss sound...Though I'm going for more a slipknot/Tool one...=/


----------

